# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Informacion për të vizituar SHBA si turist

## drdritani

ju pershendes te gjitheve ,dhe ju lutem te me tregoni se si duhet te marre nje vize dy muajshe per ne SHBA atje kam nje shok amerikan qe me garanton,cka duhet  te beje  ai dhe cka duhet te beje une?

----------


## cikita

pershendetje, 

duhet te klikosh tek websiste i ambasades amerikane qe eshte http://www.usemb-tirana.rpo.at/consu...alb_apply.html dhe atje ke info e nevojshme per vizitor visa...
po vec kujdes...respekto rregullat dhe mos genje amb..jane psikologe...
good luck

----------


## drdritani

ok flm cikita dhe shpresoj se do kryej pune sado pak informata juaj,thnx

----------

